# Weekly competition 2010-39



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R' U F' U R2 U F2 R'
*2. *R' F' U R U2 F2 R2 U'
*3. *U R' F2 R F' U2 F'
*4. *U' F2 R' U' R2 U' R U' F U'
*5. *F2 U' F2 U R F2 U2 R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B F R U L R' F R' U2 L U' L2 R U' L' F2 L2 B2
*2. *L B2 L2 U2 B' F2 U' B' F2 U2 L2 D2 L B L' D' L2 R'
*3. *D' R' B L' B' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L R2 F' R' U R D2 U'
*4. *U2 F2 R U' L' D2 R2 F' U' L D B2 D' U' B L2 D' R
*5. *R' U' F L' D R2 B2 L2 B R' U2 F2 R U2 R' F R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' U B2 U' L Fw' D2 Uw' B' R Fw U R U L' F2 D Uw2 U2 Fw2 D' Uw U' B2 Fw Rw U Fw D2 Rw' B' D2 U Rw Fw L' Rw R2 U' Rw
*2. *B Fw' F' U Rw Uw Rw2 D2 L R' Uw R U' B2 R' Fw2 U' F2 Rw' Uw Rw' Fw2 Uw' R' D Fw2 L2 F2 U L2 Fw L' Fw' Rw Fw L Rw Uw B' Uw
*3. *L' B' F U B2 F2 R Uw2 F D2 U2 B2 Rw B2 L' Rw D' U2 R' B L R D' L Uw2 R' B' L Rw R B2 L2 Rw' Uw U' B' Uw2 U' R' F'
*4. *F' Uw F' U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' Fw2 F D' U R F D' Uw U R Fw' F' Uw2 U F Rw' B L Fw' L Fw' U' B2 L2 B2 L' B2 Fw' R Uw F2 Rw2
*5. *B2 D2 Rw' Fw' F Rw Uw' L' Rw F' L' B2 Rw2 R U2 R2 Fw2 D L2 F Uw F' L2 Rw R D2 Uw2 R' Uw' Rw' Fw2 Rw' B' D2 Uw' B D' L D2 U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw Bw2 F2 Lw' D Lw Rw' R Dw R2 F' Uw Lw B' Uw2 L' B' Uw2 R' Bw2 D' Bw Dw' R' B2 Fw L2 D Rw2 R' Bw' Dw2 Fw Rw Dw2 Uw2 L' Dw Fw' Lw D Dw2 L Uw' F' R' Fw2 Dw Bw2 D Fw' L2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 B' F' Rw R2 F2
*2. *Bw L Rw2 R Uw' Rw' R2 U2 B' Bw2 L F' L2 Dw' U' R' Bw' L D' Lw2 R D2 Uw Lw' U B2 Uw2 Fw D Lw Uw' R D2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw D' L Dw' L Lw2 B2 Bw' U Bw2 D2 Uw U' Rw2 D L U' R Dw' Lw' B' Fw2 Rw' R2
*3. *U Lw' Rw' Bw2 Rw' B Dw U' Bw2 Fw' F L' Dw' Fw Lw' R2 D' Dw' Lw' R2 B2 Fw2 Dw2 L2 Rw D2 Lw' Fw F D' Dw' B2 F' L Bw' L2 Fw F2 L R' D' Rw' Dw U2 R' Bw D2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw U Fw2 F2 Uw2 U L2 R' Dw' U2 L2
*4. *Fw L Lw D Uw2 Lw Uw2 L2 Lw' U' L2 Lw Rw R' D' U2 Lw Uw2 B Dw' Fw Dw2 Lw' Rw2 D Dw2 Rw' B2 L U Fw' Lw Fw' Uw2 U L B Dw U Fw2 Lw R' Bw2 Rw D2 Dw' B2 Bw2 Fw L Rw' R2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 U' B F
*5. *U' Bw' Fw' Dw' R2 B' Rw Fw' D2 B' Lw Fw D Dw Fw' Uw2 L' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Bw2 L Rw2 R2 Bw F' Rw2 R2 Dw2 B' Bw Uw2 B Uw F2 D2 U' F' D B' Bw' F2 D2 Uw' R Bw D Dw U Fw' F' D' U2 L' U2 Bw' U R' Uw' F2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D2 2U' U2 2F' 2L2 2U' 3F F' 2U2 B' 2U' 3F' 3U2 2L' 2R 2B' 3F 2F 2R' D2 B2 3U2 U 3R 3F' L' 3U L 2U L 3R2 2R F2 2R' 3U 3R 3F2 2L2 3R' 2B' 3U 2R 2B 2D' 2B 2F F2 D' 3R D B2 R2 B2 2B2 3F' 2F' L 3U U2 B R D 3U U2 2L 3R R 3U2 2U2 U 2B 2L 3U R 3U2 3F2 D2 2U2 2L2 B'
*2. *R 2D2 2L 2U' B' 2F 3U F D2 L2 U' 2F' U L2 2L' D2 B F2 2R2 3U U F2 2U' B2 3F' 3U2 U2 2R' 2B' 3F 2D' 3U B 3U2 L' 2L2 3R 2R' R' 2F2 D 2U' F L2 3U' 2B' 2L' 2R D R B' 2B 2L2 3U 2R' 2B 2D' 3F' 2D 2U2 L2 3F 3U' B2 3R2 2F' D' 2D2 2U 2L2 3U 3F2 2L 2R 2U R' B 3R2 D' R2
*3. *2R' B' 3U B F' 2L' 3F L' 3R2 B 2L2 B 2F' D 2D2 3U 2U U 2R' D2 U' 2L2 2F' 2L2 3U2 2F2 2D' L' 2R2 F2 3U2 F 2D2 L 3R' 2R 2U 2F D' 2D 3U' 2U 3F 2F 2U 3R' F 2D F L B 2B2 3F 2F' 2D2 U' L' 2L' B' 2B R' D2 U' L' 3F D' 2B2 2L2 D' 2L 3U' U2 2L2 3U' 2U2 U 3F 2F2 F' 2D'
*4. *2L2 3R2 2R' D2 R D 2D2 3U' 2B' 2R2 2F2 D2 2D 3F2 3U' L U' F2 3U' 3F2 L 2U 2L' 2D' 2U 3R2 2R' R' 2D' 2R2 2D2 2L 3F' 3U' 2U2 B 2B2 2D2 2U' U 2B2 F2 2R 2D2 B' 2R' U2 3F L2 R U2 F R 2F F' 2D2 3U2 2U' U' L 3F 2F' 3R D' 3F' U' 2R' D' 2B 2R 3F' 2L' 3F L D 2L' 3R' 3F' 3U 2U
*5. *D 2D2 B2 L R2 B2 2B' L' 3U' B2 U L' 3F F' D B2 2B L2 B2 2U2 2B2 3U B2 2L2 3U 3F' 2D 3F2 L2 D2 2U B 3R' B2 U' L B2 2D2 F 3U2 2B2 2F2 2U 2F2 2U2 3R' R2 2D U2 L' 2R2 2B' 3F' 2F' L2 2L 2B' 3F L2 2L' 2F' D2 2B' 2F' 2D2 L B' 3U2 U' 2B' D2 L 2L F2 2R' B2 2R2 U' 2R' B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *B' 3L R D' 2U 2B' 3B' 2L R 2D' U2 2B 3F 2D' 3U' 2U 2F D2 3D' R 2F' 2D' L 3R2 2B 3B' 2F' D U' 2L 2F 3L R2 3U' 2R2 2U2 3R' 3B' L' 2R' 3F2 2D2 3B 3U2 2L' 3R' 2B 2R2 B 3B2 2U 2B 2F2 2U' B2 L2 3R D 2F2 D' 3D2 3U' 3F2 L 3R 2D 2B' L2 2L' F' 3R2 2R 3D' 3U' 2B2 3D' 3R U' F2 R 2F' 2L2 2F' 3L' B' 2F 3U2 2U2 L' 2R' D2 3D 3U 2B' 3R' D2 2L R B 3B
*2. *3R 2F L 3F' D' 2B 2D 2R 3B 3F 2U2 2F2 L2 2F2 R B 2B2 F' 2R2 B2 3F' 3L 3U 2B 3B 3F2 L2 2L 3B2 2R' 2F' F2 2U2 3L2 F 3R 3F 2D 2U' 2B 3B 3R 2B' 3F' 3R 3U' B2 D2 3F2 2R' U F2 2R 2F 3L2 D 2D 3D2 2L R 2F2 2R' D2 2L 2B 3B 3F2 2L 2U' B' L 2L R2 3D2 3B' 3F 2F2 3L 3U2 3R2 R2 3F' 2D 3R 3U2 2F2 F' D U 2F 3R B' 2F' F 2L2 3F2 2L' 3R2 F U
*3. *B2 3B' 2L' 3F 2F' 2L2 2B U' 3B2 L 2L' 3R B2 2L' 3L2 2F2 F' L2 2R B 3F' 2R U 2R' B' 2F L' 2R2 3B' 3F 2U 2R2 3B 2F2 2R D 2D2 2U' R' D2 F' R2 3D 3B2 L B' 3L2 3F F' 3U 2L 2D' 3D' 2U U2 3F2 2F 2L 3U2 3F' 2D' 2B' 3L' 3D' U' 2B' 3F 2F' 3D 3U' 2L 2U 2B' 2D2 3L' 2B' F' 2D' 3D2 3U' 2U 3B' 3R2 U' 3R 2R' R' 3B2 2F 3D' L 3R 2D2 2R2 3U U B' 3D' F 2L
*4. *3D 3U B' 2B 2D L2 2F' U2 2L' 3F2 D2 U2 3B2 D 3U U 3L B 2B' F' D2 2U' R U' 3F' L' D2 U2 2B2 3L 3U2 2U2 U2 3F D' 2U 2F' 3L2 R2 3F2 2D 2U2 R B' 2L2 U2 2L R F2 L 3B2 L 2R 2D2 L 2B 3D2 L 3L2 2B' 3U F' 2L2 2R' F2 2D 2B' 2R 3B2 D 2D2 3U2 L B2 2F2 L2 2L' 3L2 2R2 R 3D 3R2 2U' 3R2 2R' 2B2 3F' R 2B 2F' 2R' F2 2D2 L2 3L2 B2 2F2 U2 2L2 2U2
*5. *2D2 2F2 F' L 3B' U2 2L 2U2 3B' R2 B 2D' 3D' F2 2R 2D2 2R 2F 2L2 B 2B2 3F2 3U2 U' B2 2L' 2R2 3U 2U' 2L' U2 R D 3B' F' U 2L' B2 U 2B2 3L2 2B2 2R2 2D 3D' 2L2 R2 3U 2B' 3U2 L 2B 3R 2R 3B' F 2L' B 2D' 3R F2 L 3B2 R D2 2B' 3U 2L 2B 3B2 3F' 2F 2L2 2R' B2 2U2 3L2 2R F' 3D 3L2 3F 2D' 2L' 3U U 2B2 2L2 U' 2L2 3U' 2F L2 2F' D F' 2U 2F F' 3U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R U' F2 U' F U2 R2
*2. *R2 U F R' F R' F'
*3. *U R' U2 R' U2 R F' U R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B U2 F D' L D2 U' B' L' D L2 F U2 L2 D B' R2
*2. *R2 D' L F' L' U' B2 L' R2 B2 L R2 U B U' L' F' R2
*3. *D' U' L2 U R F' L' R2 U R2 B' D B2 L R D' L' B

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Rw2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 F U2 F Rw R2 Fw' F' Uw B' Rw' R F Uw2 Rw2 B' F' R B2 Uw U2 F Uw2 R' Fw2 F Uw B Fw' F' Rw D' L' F2 Rw' R2
*2. *R2 F' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 U L Uw2 B Fw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw' D' U L2 D2 Uw2 L' U' L Fw F D U Rw2 B2 D' U2 L' R2 Fw' U' B2 U2 R B' Rw2
*3. *L R' D B Rw D2 U B' L2 R B2 Fw' F2 U2 L2 B2 Uw Fw' D' F2 R D B L Rw U' Rw D2 Uw2 B2 U' Rw2 R U' Fw D Uw Fw' Uw F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' D B2 L' Rw2 Dw' Rw U F' L2 Rw' B Uw Rw R D' U2 B F' L' Rw' R' B Dw' Rw Uw2 Rw R D' Fw2 D Fw2 D Lw' R2 U' B' Uw' F Dw F2 U' Rw' Fw' F2 Lw2 F2 Lw2 D' Uw2 U B Bw2 Lw' F' Rw' R' B2 Bw' D2
*2. *Bw2 Rw R Bw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw2 L Rw U2 Bw Uw2 B' Dw' Uw2 U2 Rw R2 Bw2 F2 Lw' Uw2 U2 R2 B2 Bw D Fw2 R2 D2 B' Dw2 L Lw F2 U B2 R' D2 U' L Dw2 Uw' U' L Rw2 R2 F2 D2 B Dw2 Fw' Rw' Uw' Lw2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 Rw F'
*3. *Rw2 Uw' U Fw2 L D2 B' Uw U' B2 L2 R' B F2 U' F Lw2 Bw' F2 L R2 F D Dw2 Lw2 Bw' U2 L2 Rw' D2 Dw' R Bw2 F Rw' D' F2 R Uw' U Fw' Uw' Rw' R2 Fw2 D' Dw U' R' B' Rw' D2 R2 U B D L2 Rw R2 Uw'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B L2 R' F2 U B' R' B D R' F2 D2 L' R' U2 B' F U2
*2. *L F' D2 L2 D' L F' D L R' F' L2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 B2
*3. *L2 R B R2 D R B2 L U F' R D' R D2 U' B D R'
*4. *B' R2 F' R D L2 B' D' B' F L' D2 R B' U' F R U
*5. *B L' F2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F' D L' U' B2 D' B' R' D2
*6. *F R2 B U B D2 F' R F' L2 B L' R U' F2 R' D U
*7. *R2 U2 L U2 B' U' R2 U2 F R U' L F' D' L' R B2 U2
*8. *D' F' D2 U2 R F' L' R2 F2 L2 R' U' B' U2 R2 B' D2 U
*9. *L2 R' D2 U2 B2 U R2 U' L F2 D2 B' D2 B' U' B L' R'
*10. *D2 R' D F R' D F2 U' B' L B D' L B' L' B2 L2
*11. *U B2 L B R2 D L2 R F' L B R' U' B2 D' B' R U'
*12. *R2 B2 U' L B' F2 R' D' B2 L' F U R U' B R' D2 F2
*13. *B L' U L2 B' D' F2 L B2 R2 U F D F2 D U' B2 F2
*14. *U2 B' F' L2 R' F2 U2 B F' D2 R D F' U' B2 L' R2
*15. *F' U L2 R U2 L' D' B D' B' U L2 B' U F L2 B' U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 B' U' L' B2 U2 F' D' R' B2 U L B F U L' F' R'
*2. *B2 L' D' U' R2 D' U L U F R U' F R2 D F' D' U
*3. *F2 R D L D R2 F2 L D' F2 L' R F' L' U' F' R U
*4. *U R2 U R U2 F D' F D U B D' F2 D2 L' D2 B2 U2
*5. *F' L U L' B R2 D U F' D' R' D' F U2 L2 D' R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 U' B2 U B D2 R2 D L' B2 U F' R' D' B L' U
*2. *R U2 B2 U F D' L2 R' B2 U2 B2 F D' F' L B2 U2
*3. *D F D2 F U' F2 U F' L2 F' D' B2 U' R' D2 F2 R2 U'
*4. *D' L B2 L' F2 D B2 F R F' D U B' R2 B U2 R' U2
*5. *D F D L U2 B2 L' R2 B F' U F2 L2 U' B' D' B F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' F2 U2 B' L2 D' U' F' L2 B' U2 L B' L2 R2 B' L'
*2. *D U B' R2 B2 L D2 F L2 R D R U2 R' B' F' U R2
*3. *F U' F2 R D R' D' B2 U' L' D U F2 D2 L' U2 B D2
*4. *F' R B2 D L2 D2 R' U2 B2 U' B L' U2 B2 F U R'
*5. *L' F L' R B F' L2 R' U' B' D2 R' U2 B' L' R' D U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 D2 F' R F' R' D2 L R B2 U' F2 L' R' U L R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R F' R U2 F U' F' R
*3. *F' D' L U L2 U2 R2 F' U2 L U' R2 B' F2 L' U2 F' U2
*4. *D2 U2 Rw B' L' R2 Fw' L2 R2 B Uw2 L2 U F' L2 Uw' R2 D2 R' B2 L' B' R2 U Rw2 D2 B Fw2 F' Rw2 D' Fw' Uw U F2 R' D2 F' D2 B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R F2 R' U F U F2 U
*3. *U L D U2 L U2 B2 R2 F' U R' D U R' U F D'
*4. *D2 U2 L2 D' R' F2 Uw' R' B' U R' F' D Fw' F' L Uw' Rw2 F2 Rw2 Fw D2 B F L2 B' F2 Rw R U' L B U2 B Uw2 L' Uw' B' Rw2 Fw'
*5. *F2 Uw' Bw' Fw2 L2 Rw Dw B F2 Rw2 R' U2 B2 Bw2 D' Uw2 Fw2 D Dw' L' Fw F Rw' R2 Uw' Lw D2 Uw' U2 Fw R' Dw Rw2 U' B' Bw2 Dw2 B' Fw2 Lw2 B2 Uw' B2 Uw2 B' Bw' Uw' R2 Dw' F' U2 L2 R2 Bw2 Lw U' Bw Uw' R2 Uw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-2 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=3 / dUdU u=5,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=6,d=6 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=5,d=3 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=0 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=-5,d=-3 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=6,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=4 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=-5 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-3 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U' L' U' R' L' B L' l r'
*2. *B U L B' L' U L' U' l
*3. *U R B' R' U B R U B r u'
*4. *U' B L' R B L U' B' R l b
*5. *U L' R L' U R U L' r

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,-1) (0,3) (3,1) (3,0) (-3,2) (0,3) (-3,1) (0,4) (-4,2) (0,3) (0,1) (-4,5) (6,0) (-2,4) (0,4) (6,4)
*2. *(6,-1) (0,1) (3,0) (6,2) (0,1) (0,2) (0,4) (6,4) (2,4) (0,2) (-2,4) (-4,0) (4,0) (4,2) (3,0) (6,2) (4,0) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-1) (1,1) (0,3) (-3,0) (5,0) (6,3) (-1,0) (-3,4) (6,0) (0,3) (6,3) (3,4) (0,4) (-2,5) (4,2) (0,4) (3,0) (0,0)
*4. *(1,-4) (0,3) (-3,3) (1,2) (4,2) (6,0) (0,2) (6,0) (4,5) (0,5) (2,1) (2,3) (0,4) (-2,5) (-5,4) (6,0) (0,0)
*5. *(0,-3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,3) (1,0) (2,2) (0,1) (6,0) (0,1) (5,0) (3,0) (-3,4) (0,2) (-5,0) (4,3) (2,0) (0,0)


----------



## aronpm (Sep 22, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 18.05, 14.93, 15.66, (18.06), (14.47)
*5x5x5*: 2:37.34, 2:29.93, (2:24.38), 2:33.18, (2:53.71)
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 38.86, (40.55), (33.97), 39.08, 37.97
Comment: I dropped the cube on the 33, G perms are awkward.
*Clock*: 16.88, (20.36), 19.72, 17.19, (14.40)
Comment: I basically forget how to clock.

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF(33.47), 26.77, 17.16 = 17.16
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:07.59), DNF(52.38), 51.41 = 51.41
Comment: 
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(4:05.78), DNF(4:18.15), DNF(4:37.61) = DNF
Comment: maybe it's because I took a break to do lots of schoolwork but I seem to have dropped like 40-50 seconds. Disappointing results.
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(14:47.27), DNF, DNF(12:33.57) = DNF
Comment: I need to take 5bld seriously and work on it.
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 6/7 = 5 in 18:04.68
Comment: WTF. The 6th cube (last solved) was off by a 3cycle of corners, and those two corners should have been solved in my first 2 cycles. Memo was slow, 10:50.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 23, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (4.95), 6.86, (6.92), 6.72, 6.52 = 6.70
*3x3x3:* (16.49), 15.15, (12.91), 15.82, 14.45 = 15.14 
*4x4x4:* 1:34.11, (1:20.37+), (1:58.56), 1:38.65, 1:45.40 = 1:39.39
*5x5x5:* (6:51.66), 7:13.81, (8:08.44), 7:36.52, 7:42.59 = 7:30.97 (Done with comms and conjugates)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 1:59.34
*3x3x3 OH:* 29.07, (21.38), 23.33, 27.30, (30.84) = 26.56 
*Pyraminx:* (16.10), 10.65, (8.40), 12.97, 13.43 = 12.35

*2x2x2 BLD:* 53.32, 36.86, 29.38 = 29.38
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:22.07, DNF, 1:33.55 = 1:33.55 (still slow with comms, the only thing that didn't go wrong with the first one was the success)
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF (Very disappointing attempts)
*3x3x3 Multi BLD:* = 1/3 (14:17.88) absolute crap 
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* = 108 HTM


Spoiler



Orientation: x' y
UFL > BUR > LBD: L2 F' L B2 L' F L B2 L (9)
UFL > RBD > RFD: R F L2 F' R' F L2 F' (17)
Twist corners: 
y z R' D R D' R' D R D'
U R' D R D' R' D R D'
U R' D R D' R' D R D'
U2 (44)
F2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' F2 (57)
z' y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (68)
L2 R U' R' E R U R' E' L2 (80)
M' D' M U2 M' D M U2 (92)
B' L2 B M2 B' L2 B (100)[M2 cancels]
F R F' M2 F R' F' (108)

= 108 HTM


----------



## alexcube100 (Sep 23, 2010)

3x3: 15.45, (15.86), 14.31, 14.27, (12.25) = 14.68
2x2: 4.03, 6.20, (3.27), (6.72), 4.19 = 4.81
2x2 BLD: DNF, 2:12.88, DNF = 2:21.88
3x3 OH: 37.74, (42.20), 34.17, 36.91, (27.84) = 36.67
3x3 WF: 58.92, (59.28), (57.36), 59.00, 58.39 = 58.77
3x3 BLD: DNF, (5:32.97), (12:01.19) = 5:32.97
FMC: 51 moves


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 23, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 3.23, 4.13, (2.47), (5.44), 3.25 = *3.54* Well that was easy. Silly 2x2
*3x3x3:* (12.58), (15.28), 13.87, 14.29, 14.83 = *14.33* 
*4x4x4:* 58.75, (57.04), 1:06.93, 1:04.90, (1:11.12) = *1:03.53*
*5x5x5:* (2:12.97), 2:12.20, 2:12.07, 2:10.52, (2:09.20) = *2:11.60* Faster every solve 
*7x7x7:* (8:18.73), 7:57.09, 7:55.68, 7:52.40, (7:35.55) = *7:55.06*
*2x2x2BLD:* 30.32, 35.13, 25.84 = *25.84*
*3x3x3BLD:* 2:03.42, 1:56.19, 1:38.12 = *1:38.12*
*4x4x4BLD:* 6:57.99 [2:35.74], 5:27.07 [2:20.15], DNF = *5:27.07*
*5x5x5BLD:* 13:01.72 [5:29.18], DNF [DNF, 5:03.52], 11:49.89 [5:02.04] = *11:49.89* 
Second solve was my fastest ever memo. Then I stupidly got lost in a corner alg (an A perm) so I gave up. Third solve had so many centres (14 I think) so not surprising I beat my memo PB, and overall PB 
*MultiBLD: 9/11 49:33 [34:01]* Hmmm
*OH:* (25.27), 29.49, 29.94, (33.76), 26.18 = *28.54*
*Feet:* (1:13.27), 1:14.84, 1:29.79, 1:14.75, (1:32.20) = *1:19.79*
*MTS:* 49.48, (46.08), 51.44, (57.44), 52.49 = *51.14*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:34.49*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:38.98*
*Megaminx:* 2:50.92, 2:41.57, 2:57.75, (2:36.09), (DNF) = *2:50.08*
*Pyraminx:* 6.73, 8.22, (8.81), 7.86, (5.36) = *7.60*
*Clock:* 7.89, 7.46, (8.03), (7.44), 7.86 = *7.74* Quite a few lucky cases in those scrambles
*FMC: 30 moves* L2 B2 D F2 R L D L' D' L2 F2 L' F2 D' L' B' L B2 L B' U2 R' F L' F' L F' R U2 L2 meh


Spoiler



Normal scramble: L2 D2 F' R F' R' D2 L R B2 U' F2 L' R' U L R'
A block: L2 B2 D F2 R (5)
Another Block: L D L' (8)
Other blocks: D' L2 F2 L' F2 (13)
Place blocks: D' L (15)
F2L: L2 B' L B (18)
G Perm : B L B' U2 R' F L' F' L F' R U2 L2 (30)
Such nice blockbuilding (found in first 5 mins) deserved something other than a PLL finish, but couldn't find anything, even though I tried for half an hour


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 23, 2010)

2x2: 5.31, 4.24, 3.74, 5.85, 7.91+ = 5.13
Horrible
3x3: 21.83, 18.63, 20.22, 19.65, 22.01 = 20.57
Decent for a C4Y cube.
Pyra: 12.66, 44.64, 10.03, 15.61+, 17.08 = 15.11
messed up several times
3x3BLD: DNF(7:54.83), DNF(5:29.81)
3x3OH: 50.48, 52.41, 48.77, 43.14, 1:03.63 = 50.55
2x2BLD: DNF(19.95), DNF(22.58), DNF(22.02) = DNF
4x4: 1:50.94, 1:45.97, 1:30.09, 2:02.67, 1:56.20 = 1:51.04
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:01.09


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 23, 2010)

3x3x3: 14.46, 14.61, 15.98, 15.49, 15.76 = 15.29
3x3x3 OH: 18.67, 17.03, 18.62, 18.50, 17.40 = 18.17

OH was too slow to compete with my 2H :/


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 23, 2010)

*2x2:* 4.00 (5.88) (3.69) 5.63 4.83= 4.82avg
*3x3:* (18.06) 16.65 16.96 17.56 (16.28)= 17.06avg
*4x4:* 1:21.66 1:19.11 (1:25.69) (1:10.08) 1:15.31= 1:18.69avg
*5x5:* (2:16.31) 2:27.31 (2:48.65) 2:29.77 2:35.68= 2:30.92avg
*7x7:* 8:40.26 (7:46.33) 8:01.53 (9:02.37) 7:54.36= Can't be stuffed figuring out but yay, two sb 8s
*Pyra:* 12.55 (13.16) 11.13 (6.65) 6.81= 10.16avg _for the two sixes, I saw an easy way with another method, not OKA_
*Megaminx:* 2:59.21 2:56.18 2:41.84 (2:26.30) (3:00.04)= 2:52.41avg
*Square-1:* 1:03.52 1:08.46 (1:56.59) (55.33) 1:10.55= 1:07.51avg
*Clock:* (40.47) 24.16 24.58 19.08 (17.12)=22.60avg
*2x2BLD:* DNF(1:25.25 off by two permutations) 1:17.30 DNF(48.03 off by a Y-Perm)= 1:17.30 I FAIL!
*3x3BLD:* DNF(11:36.23 Of BY FAR) DNF(8:43.62 Corners all right bur two edges were flipped) DNF(15:24.32 nothing to say but, WTF2L happened!)
*3x3OH:* 43.58 51.65 44.25 (41.08) (DNF)= 46.49avg 
*2x2-4x4 Relay:* 1:35.84 Splits: 4x4: 1:15 3x3: 15 2x2: 5
*2x2-5x5 Relay:* 4:32.38 Splits: GOT NO IDEA

I have a lot of time in my hands on holiday in Korea.


----------



## Baian Liu (Sep 23, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.75, 5.72, (3.06), 3.18, (5.95) = 4.22


----------



## JunwenYao (Sep 23, 2010)

*Junwen Yao*

*2x2x2*: 5.33,5.91,(7.65),5.55,(5.33) = 5.60
*3x3x3*: 19.02,21.27,19.96,(15.55),(31.46) = 20.08 Geeeezzzzzz!!!
*4x4x4*: 1:09.31,1:04.08,1:07.78,(57.60),(1:18.56) = 1:07.06

*3x3x3OH*: 27.59,(25.76),(34.66),33.28,34.53 = 31.80

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay*: 1:37.47

*Megaminx*: 2:18.81,2:01.63,(2:34.15),(1:59.41),2:30.18 = 2:16.87
*Pyraminx*: 8.21,9.41,8.86,(10.13),(8.13) = 8.83
*Clock*: 26.25,(22.08),23.50,24.37,(28.69) = 24.71


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 23, 2010)

Ramadan:

BLD:
3: 01:43.49
2: 02:10.99
1: 02:14.62

= 1:43.49 bad :-/


----------



## Laura O (Sep 23, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 21.62, (24.40), 23.56, 22.17, (20.99) = 22.45
*4x4x4*: 1:35.40, 1:50.58, (1:24.63), (1:51.32), 1:49.87 = 1:45.28

*Clock*: (7.88), 9.02, (9.22)	, 8.15, 8.03 = 8.40


----------



## coinman (Sep 23, 2010)

2x2x2. (9.22) (DNF) 10.78 9.88 10.53 = 10.40
Dropped the cube 

3x3x3. 28.19 23.83 (22.55) (29.83) 26.18 = 26.07

3x3x3 OH 48.88 58.93 (48.38) 52.52 (1:02.38) = 53.44
Not good.


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 23, 2010)

3x3: 9.22, 8.91, 12.24, 9.66, 8.58=9.26 <3 Lingyun
2x2: 2.67, 3.07, 3.66, 2.80, 3.10=2.99


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 23, 2010)

3x3x3: (44.16), 35.73, (28.33), 40.16, 31.98 = 35.96 (turned out as an OK average for me - I've been doing much worse lately)
4x4x4: (2:47.82), 2:06.76, 2:28.13, 2:31.24, (2:00.18) = 2:22.04
5x5x5: 4:29.27, (4:46.33), 4:42.46, (4:26.97), 4:29.19 = 4:33.64
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:36.00
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:27.64
MegaMinx: (5:38.04+), (4:31.71), 4:59.55, 5:03.55, 4:45.28 = 4:56.13 (breaking in a new MF8 II - needs some work)

3OH: 1:21.08, 1:19.30, (DNF), 1:14.58, (1:03.87) = 1:18.32


----------



## Edam (Sep 23, 2010)

*3x3* (17.99), 16.55, 15.91, (15.25), 15.46 = *15.97*


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 23, 2010)

*Cubenovice:

3x3x3BLD:* DNF (44:30.74), DNF, DNF (17:34,xx)

1st: Yes that's right! 44 minutes spend on my 2nd full BLD attempt
Memo took around 10 minutes en then I felt I messed up the reversal of a set up move on edge no 10...
But I could not reconstruct so I stopped.
Solved the cube, re-scrambled and went at it again; edges went OK this time and then I felt I messed up one of the last corners' reversal. All in all 44 minutes well spent because it was definately faster than my very 1st attempt earlier this morning (off by Two flipped edges and two flipped corners)

3rd off by buffer and last piece twisted...
I cannot believe I twisted them the wrong way when actually trying to fix them as very last step of the solve.


----------



## celli (Sep 23, 2010)

*3x3x3* 00:41.44, (00:44.18), 00:41.59, 00:39.14, (00:31.76) = 00:40.72

*2x2x2* (00:10.22), (00:15.92), 00:13.00, 00:12.23, 00:10.67 = 00:11.97
*4x4x4* 03:52.53, (04:10.76), 04:10.69, (03:19.15), 03:31.72 = 03:51.64
*5x5x5* (10.44.46), (06:34.40), 08:46.82, 08:02.76, 08:19.10 = 08:22.89
*2x2 3x3 4x4 relay* 04:57.78 (2x2: 00:05.xx, 3x3: 00:50.xx, 4x4: 04:02.xx)
*2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 relay* 12:44.79 (2x2: 00:17.xx, 3x3: 00:44.xx, 4x4: 04:30.xx, 5x5: 07:13.xx)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 23, 2010)

alexcube100 said:


> 3x3 BLD: DNF, (5:32.97), (12:01.19) = 8:47.08



How do you figure here? Why is your result not 5:32.97?
The format for 3x3BLD is best try of three.


----------



## Elliot (Sep 23, 2010)

3x3 OH: 22.67, (24.34), 20.76, (19.84), 21.70 = 21.71
3x3: 13.83, (13.02), (20.66), 15.91, 15.32 = 15.02


----------



## InfernoTowel (Sep 23, 2010)

*2x2x2*
6.97, (8.28), (6.47), 7.97, 8.18 = 7.71

*3x3x3*
25.63, (29.68), 27.75, 25.75, (24.22+) = 26.38

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
2:36.66


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 23, 2010)

3x3x3=	22.88	(PLL Skip) 00:27.63	00:28.97	00:23.86	00:24.88 =25.65


----------



## yeee707 (Sep 24, 2010)

2x2: 6.42, 8.44, 11.26, 8.86, 8.14 Avg: 8.48
3x3: 17.46, 19.57, 16.94, 17.54, 20.91 Avg: 18.19
4x4: 1:42.58, 2:07.28, 1:47.52, 1:32.06, 1:47.70 Avg: 1:45.93
5x5: 3:20.86, 3:07.25, 3:38.40, 3:03.73, 3:41.71 Avg: 3:22.17
3x3 OH: 1:07.96, 50.36, 47.89, 49.90, 59.29 Avg: 53.18
2,3,4 Relay: 2:24.96
2,3,4,5 Relay: 6:44.23 (4x4 had a misalignment problem in middle of solve T.T)
Pyraminx: 14.61, 10.91, 24.53, 24.51, 16.60 Avg: 18.58
Megaminx: 3:42.39, 3:20.84, 3:01.07, 2:55.33, 3:15.53 Avg: 3:12.48


----------



## jackdexter75 (Sep 24, 2010)

3x3x3 Blindfold times: 1:07.48, 1:05.65, 1:07.25 

Comments: I'm happy with these


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 24, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> 3x3x3 Blindfold times: 1:07.48, 1:05.65, 1:07.25
> 
> Comments: I'm happy with these


 
Wow - you're good!


----------



## hatep (Sep 24, 2010)

*2x2:* (9.24), 11.01, 9.88, (21.18), 10.20 = *10.37*
Comment: I broke my lan lan, so I'm using a terrible eastsheen.
*3x3:* 25.95, 30.71, 22.73, (20.86), (30.92) = *26.46*
*4x4:* (3:03.15), (2:16.17), 2:18.42, 2:29.72, 2:59.28 = *2:35.81*
*234:* = *2:46.81*
Comment: Sub 3! Good for me.
*OH:* (43.16), 53.08, 49.80, (1:02.78), 51.30 = *51.39*
*2x2 BLD:* 3:59.01, 4:48.20, DNF (4:17.90) = *3:59.01*
Comment: First time trying it.
*3x3 BLD:* DNF (9:27.20), DNF (9:42.58), DNF (12:53.09) = *DNF*
Comment: I undid the final setup move wrong on number 2, so it was 6 moves from being solved.
*Multi BLD:* = *0/2 (24:37.87)*
Comment: First was off by 3 corners and 2 flipped edges, the second I just screwed up.
*FMC* = *54 moves*


Spoiler



2x2x2: B' R' U2 B' R F R
2X2X3: D2 L2 F' L' D' F' D
F2L#3: U' F2 U F U' F' U
F2L#4: L' F2 L F L' F' L
F2L: U D' L U' D
OLL: R U F U' F' R'
PLL: F' D F D' F' D' L D2 F' D' F' D F D' L'


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 24, 2010)

*2x2:* 4.50, (5.31), (4.21), 5.05, 4.97 = *4.84*
Comment: Fail. I've kind of given up even trying to do well in weekly comps.
*3x3:* (22.25), (17.86), 18.90, 19.86, 20.78 = *19.85*
Comment: Yeah, it's sub-20, but still not that good.
*4x4:* 1:27.80, (1:21.18), 1:42.06, (DNF - massive pop), 1:50.18 = *1:40.01*
Comment: I was hoping for sub-1:40. Yeah. I was doing so well at the start, but then I got nervous and failed. The DNF would've been a painfully bad solve anyway.
*5x5:* (3:28.97), 3:32.61, (3:49.30), 3:42.90, 3:30.93 = *3:35.48*
Comment: New avg PB, so I'm pretty happy with these times.
*OH:* (55.40), 48.46, (38.72), 41.09, 45.77 = 45.11
Comments: Pretty good. Again, a new avg PB, but I haven't really been practising much.
*Fewest Moves:* DNF (took over an hour) How far I got:


Spoiler



(Probably full of mistakes)
2x2x3 Block: U' B2 R' U' l B' R2 B' R F
Finishing F2L: L2 B2 U L' U2 B U' L F r' U B' U' B U L U' L' U L U'
OLL: f U F' U F U2 f'


Comments: I had to go out for dinner, and tried to do it while walking there, but it didn't work that well.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 24, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> *2x2:* 4.50, (5.31), (4.21), 5.05, 4.97 = *4.84*
> Comment: Fail. I've kind of given up even trying to do well in weekly comps.
> *3x3:** (22.25)*, (17.86), 18.90, 19.86,* 20.78 *= *19.85*
> Comment: Yeah, it's sub-20, but still not that good.
> ...


 bETTER FMC than me, that's why i didn't enter at Melbourne cube day, although any relsult I get means I have the NR, is suck
Also, I thought you said yo were consistently sub 20?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 24, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> bETTER FMC than me, that's why i didn't enter at Melbourne cube day, although any relsult I get means I have the NR, is suck



What do you mean? Like, DNF is better than not entering at all? Or do you just mean that what I got to in my solution is better that what you could get?


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 24, 2010)

You get 1 point for entering.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> You get 1 point for entering.


 
Good point, but I'm not sure that's what Brian meant...


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 24, 2010)

I wasn't answering for him.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I wasn't answering for him.


 
Oh right, sorry. 1 point is good enough, but I'll try to get a decent solution next time.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> You get 1 point for entering.


 
For this online competition, it depends on the event as to the points you get for entering. For FMC, it's 10 points! (Unless Mats changed it somewhere along the line.) (Only thing that gives more points is multi: 2 points per cube. That's a large part of why I started doing large numbers of cubes, back when I was going for as many points as possible.)


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 24, 2010)

Interesting, I didn't know that.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 24, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> For this online competition, it depends on the event as to the points you get for entering. For FMC, it's 10 points! (Unless Mats changed it somewhere along the line.) (Only thing that gives more points is multi: 2 points per cube. That's a large part of why I started doing large numbers of cubes, back when I was going for as many points as possible.)



So I got 10 points, even though it was a DNF? Cool.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Sep 24, 2010)

2x2: 7.24, 6.41, (3.77), (8.10), 6.08 = 6.58
3x3: 18.79, (23.08), (15.43), 18.59, 20.04 = 19.14


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 24, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2* - 8.18 8.43 6.11 7.40 9.98 = *8.00 * _Comment - PLL skips galore._
*3x3* - 19.39 20.20 20.73 19.92 20.51 = *20.21* _Comment - Good - no warm up. The first 4 all had headlights OLL. My least favourite of the 9OLLs I know._
*4x4* - 1.13.56 1.10.03 1.09.07 1.19.74 1.19.20 = *1.14.26* _Comment - 1st 3 no parity, last 2 double parity._
*5x5* - 2.28.92 2.30.62 2.06.67 2.27.62 2.22.49 = *2.26.34* 
*2-4 Relay* - *1.39.05* _Comment - 8 20 1.11ish splits._
*2-5 Relay* - *4.12.88* _Comment - a 2.11 5x5 stage saved this._
*Magic* - 1.78 1.47 1.46 3.71 2.06 = *1.77*
*Master Magic* - 2.66 2.50 2.50 2.56 2.47 =* 2.52* _Comment - Very nice. Warming up for this I had 1 sup3 and only 5sup2.80s in around 50 solves. _
_May do more. May not. Depends on the nappy situation._


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 25, 2010)

*2x2:* (3.72) (DNF) 5.18 6.03 4.30 => 5.17

*3x3:* 15.17 (17.15) 15.28 (12.18) 14.39 => 14.95

*4x4:* 1:11.76 1:13.99 1:12.52 (1:08.21) (DNF) => 1:12.76

*5x5:* (2:45.73) 2:53.84 (3:01.99) 2:50.09 3:00.42 => 2:54.78

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 24.36 24.55 => 24.36

*3x3 OH:* (38.10) 36.68 35.01 31.84 (27.31) => 34.51

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:34.74

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 3:43.72

*Magic:* 1.36 (DNF) 1.42 1.33 (1.24) => 1.37

*Master Magic:* (3.09) 2.99 3.00 (2.85) 2.98 => 2.99

*Clock:* (12.02) (18.47) 13.91 13.16 12.97 => 13.35

*Pyraminx:* 10.60 10.85 (11.86) 11.83 (9.67) => 11.09


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

3x3: (48.38), 41.55, 43.44, (36.06), 36.85 = 40.61
One handed: 2:03.28, (2:16.01), (2:01.45), 2:10.23, 2:07.78 =2:07.09
Pyraminx: 10.94, 8.90, (5.90), (20.25), 8.06 = 9.30 (20.25 was a pop)
Magic: 1.32, (1.95), 1.80, (1.16), 1.64 =1.58
4x4: 6:15.51, 6:04.98, (7:19.08), (4:42.36), 6:07.78 =6:09.42 i suck at 4x4
Megaminx: 5:33.04, (4:49.23), 6:22.65, (7:55.03), 5:53.11 = 5:56.26
2x2 10.21, (8.71), 8.84, (12.76), 10.88 = 9.97 Sub 10


----------



## Faz (Sep 25, 2010)

3x3: 8.78, 8.41, 7.36, 8.46, 6.77 = 8.08
Last one was OLL skip

5x5BLD: DNF (30:57)

2x2: 2.67, 3.44, 2.07, 3.05, 3.10 = 2.94


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm returning to the weekly comps now

*2x2:* 6.52, 7.46, 7.64, 6.61, 7.20 = *7.09*
my PBL recog sucks

*3x3:* 26.99, 28.08, 19.98, 25.12, 24.45 = *25.52*
:fp at the first two solves, but yay another sub-20 solve

*5x5:* 3:13.89, 3:01.97, 3:12.18, 3:21.44, 3:31.74 = *3:15.84*

First solve could have been 10 seconds faster because I started to do wrong PLL, tried to fix, and had to start over the last layer
50 second 3x3 stage on the 3:21 :fp
Don't even know what went wrong with the 3:31...everything just seemed to take forever

*3x3 OH:* 55.41, 58.84, 57.80, DNF, 54.35 = *57.35*

I hate myself. The DNF was going to be sub-50 and then I messed up a G-perm :fp

*2-4 Relay:* *2:09.72*

absolutely awesome, my two warmup relays were 2:25 and 2:27  

*2-5 Relay:* *6:23.04*

:fp absolute fail on both 4x4 and 5x5

*Megaminx:* 2:59.07, 2:48.96, 3:00.66, 2:56.56, 2:53.80 = *2:56.48*

Meh. Just now coming back from my month-plus-long break from megaminx so of course I can't expect it to be that great

No 4x4 this week, just because i don't feel like it.

Tried doing Square-1, popped on the first solve. Even though I was still going to submit a DNF anyway, I tried the same scramble again just because i want to see some actual times because it has been so long since I've practiced Square-1 seriously, and DNF'ed it again, this time because I messed up three different algs, and was already at 1:30 when I messed up again and would have had to start over from EO... Then when I messed up the scramble for the second solve I ran out of patience and gave up...:fp at my level of patience...


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice Faz, Do you think you can do that Melbourne Cube Day?


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 25, 2010)

3x3 = 40.25,44.57,36.96,51.32,32.18=41.06
2x2 =11.50,17.81,18.31,24.06,15.71=17.48
Megaminx =
3x3 OH =


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Sep 25, 2010)

3x3 = 15.43, 15.88, (14.68), 16.24, (17.95)

Square-1 = (24.28), (32.81), 31.39, 25.64, 31.08 = 29.37 

on video!


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Sep 25, 2010)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Lumej (Sep 25, 2010)

*3x3oh:* (54.93), 1:03.58, (1:19.78), 1:07.98, 57.29 = 1:02.95
*3x3:* (25.91), 24.57, (19.14), 25.05, 23.39 = 24.34
*2x2:* 12.10, 9.99, (17.13+), 14.93, (9.98+) = 12.34
*2x2xbld:* 1:27.59, DNF, 1:47.15 = 1:27.59
*234:* 2:43.66
*2345:* 5:42.18
*4x4:* (2:07.56), 1:57.12, 1:59.83, (1:44.68), 2:05.09 = 2:00.68
*3x3wf:* 4:13.71 (DNF), 4:32.43, (3:43.80), 3:57.45 = 4:14.53
*5x5:* (3:59.77), 3:42.29, 3:58.77, (3:19.56), 3:45.40 = 3:48.82
*magic:* 2.11, (1.62), 1.85, 1.70, (DNF) = 1.89
*MTS:* (1:43.17) 1:22.17, 1:39.87, (1:16.26), 1:40.23 = 1:34.09
*sq-1:* (2:50.69), 1:59.19, (1:29.24), 2:21.32, 2:16.51 = 2:12.34
*3x3bld:* DNF, DNF, 10:16.15 =10:16.15
_M2 is a cool method =)_


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 25, 2010)

2x2: 2.56, 3.01, 2.75, 2.91, 3.55 = 2.89
3x3: 9.60, 12.63, 10.35, 10.89, 10.16 = 10.47
4x4: 50.12, 47.60, 49.30, 1:03.25, 49.01 = 49.48
5x5: 1:39.38, 1:37.01, 1:37.31, 1:31.08, 1:36.67 = 1:37.00
6x6: 2:54.92, 2:50.92, 2:46.67, 3:01.77, 2:50.05 = 2:51.96
7x7: 4:48.32, 4:54.66, 4:39.01, 4:41.91, 4:52.67 = 4.47.63
2x2 BLD: 35.07, 17.00, 11.66+ = 11.66
3x3 BLD: 1:35.43, 1:30.74, 1:16.36 = 1:16.36
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: 2/2 5:22
3x3 OH: 24.10, 25.44, 18.63, 23.41, 20.12 = 22.54
3x3 WF: 1:42.55, 1:30.03, 1:48.88, 2:03.20, 1:57.92 = 1:49.78
3x3 MTS: 1:20.00, 1:29.50, 1:27.87, 1:15.10, 1:04.04 =1:20.99
2-4 relay: 1:08.77
2-5 relay: 2:56.55
Magic: 1.55, 1.45, DNF(1.31), 1.41, 1.88 = 1.63
Master Magic: 4.11, 3.94, 3.90, 3.41, 3.55 = 3.80
Clock: 11.05, 12.72, 11.68, 13.59, 9.46 = 11.82
Megaminx: 1:04.05, 1:03.86, 1:06.25, 57.41, 56.68 = 1:01.77
Pyraminx: 5.02, 5.30, 7.00, 7.81, 5.68 = 5.99
Square-1: 22.54, 21.30, 18.84, 13.16, 17.13 = 19.09


----------



## Shortey (Sep 25, 2010)

Morten:

2x2: 4.60, (6.94), 2.76, 3.54, (2.42) = 3.64 fail
3x3: 10.18, 8.05, 9.21, 10.59, 9.28 = 9.56
4x4: 1:03.82, 49.43, 49.60, 55.13, 52.78 = 52.50
2-4 relay: 1:27.10 wow that sucked
2BLD: DNF, 13.03, DNF = 13.03
Pyraminx: 9.22, 6.53, 6.63, 5.17, 6.01 = 6.39
Sq1: 24.93, 34.93, 30.40, 16.75, 26.43 = 27.25


----------



## PeterV (Sep 25, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 7.81, 9.63, (5.47), (9.80), 8.08 = *8.51 avg.*

3x3x3: 27.55, 25.08, (20.84), (33.06), 32.50 = *28.38 avg.*


----------



## jave (Sep 26, 2010)

2x2x2: 20.25, 14.03, 9.09, 15.40, 7.88
3x3x3: 34.93, 27.68, 31.34, 25.77, 23.38
4x4x4: 2:30.46, 1:54.78, 2:16.83, 2:16.69, 1:32.41
5x5x5: 3:54.91, 3:50.31, 3:52.68, 3:30.31, 4:24.46
3x3x3 OH: 1:26.11, 57.06, 57.55, 1:37.50, 48.61
2-3-4 Relay: 2:43.56 (haha almost 23456)
2-3-4-5 Relay: 6:46.93
Sq-1: 4:24.86, 1:01.18, 1:01.44, 1:35.25, 1:57.83
Pyraminx: 20.30, 38,31, 24.58, 26.94, DNF

Comments: Wow, my first entry since.. I can't remember when. My times are all messed up no thanks to lack of practice, especially 4x4x4 and 5x5x5. Missed my Sq-1 PB avg5 by 1.4 sec.


----------



## alexcube100 (Sep 26, 2010)

Where are the people who compete in WF?
Here only three


----------



## Tentacius (Sep 26, 2010)

*Clock:* 18.21, 18.75, 17.28, 16.93, 17.00 = 17.50


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 27, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> You get 1 point for entering.


 
If I do enter, YAY FOR ME, 6 Korean Records! but I'd like to be a bit more than noob, coming last or writing my solution incorrect.


----------



## okayama (Sep 27, 2010)

Submit from Lyon, France. 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [4:48.73],
1st: Off by 3 corners

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [22:20.21],
1st: squashed when CO executing 

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [61:04.79],
1st: Off by 3 wing edges

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 23 HTM
So nice scramble! :tu


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 D2 F' R F' R' D2 L R B2 U' F2 L' R' U L R'
Solution: R' U2 R' U L F2 L2 U L R' d R U R' d' R2 B' R' B' R' F L' F2

NISS solve. "D" move is not used in this solution.

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: R2

1st c/e pair: F2 L
Two 2x2x1 blocks: F' R B
Make 2x2x3 block: R B R'

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: R B' R' B' R' F L' F2

2x2x3 block: R' U2 R'
F2L minus 1 slot: U L F2 L'
All but 3 pairs: L' U L U
Pair 3-cycle: U' R' d R U R' d' R
Correction: R B' R' B' R' F L' F2


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 28, 2010)

Square-1: 20.91, 14.86, 14.72, 17.79, 14.65 = 15.79
2x2: 3.67, 4.41, 3.24, 3.89, 3.32 = 3.63
3x3: 14.82, 16.72, 15.99, 15.67, 13.03 = 15.49
2x2 BLD: DNF, 29.93, DNF = 29.93
OH: 39.59, 28.88, 31.39, 33.05, 31.71 = 32.05
Pyraminx: 7.36, 5.51, 7.15, 9.27, 5.87 = 6.79
5x5: 2:22.89, 2:29.35, 2:29.50, 2:19.77, 2:27.67= 2:26.64
4x4: 1:11.21, 1:17.56[P], 1.15.90[P], 1:12.82, 1:05.69 = 1:13.31
Magic: 1.03, 1.03, 1.06, 0.99, 1.04 = 1.03


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 28, 2010)

Maybe I will still have time to do multiblind and fmc as well:

*2x2x2: *5.46 7.16 6.19 7.36 7.72
*3x3x3: *24.69 18.55 20.40 19.93 24.13
*4x4x4: *1:24.05 1:20.05 1:04.30 1:17.31 1:18.72
*5x5x5: *2:12.88 2:14.16 1:51.94 2:16.21 1:59.06
*6x6x6: *5:20.44 5:21.25 5:21.06 5:33.41 4:48.59
*7x7x7: *7:20.71 7:21.91 7:01.58 7:27.00 6:55.46
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:03.58 1:00.66 DNF
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *4:28.30 DNF DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: *1/3 in 28:30
*3x3x3 One Handed: *49.00 45.83 44.80 43.25 59.00
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:03.02 1:12.34 1:03.18 59.05 1:03.81
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *27
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:36.19
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:27.02
*Magic: *DNF 2.27 2.08 1.71 1.74 1.68
*Master Magic: *6.09 5.18 5.02 4.13 3.86
*Clock: *15.58 18.02 DNF 18.65 16.81
*MegaMinx: *2:54.93 2:42.91 3:04.34 2:58.36 2:45.80
*Pyraminx: *DNF 13.90 14.44 17.71 9.16
*Square-1: *1:14.11 1:11.02 1:05.41 1:03.47 51.68

FMC


Spoiler



Premove D'
Scramble	L2 D2 F' R F' R' D2 L R B2 U' F2 L' R' U L R'
2x2x2 U' B2 R' U2 D' R' U2 
2x2x3 D' L D R' (L2) D' R
3x X-Cross	D' (L) D'
F2L L B' L2 B L' D L D'
LL SKIP L
Solution:	U' B2 R' U2 D' R' U2 D' L D R' L2 D' R D' L D' L B' L2 B L' D L D' L D'


I worked bit for this LL (the 2 L moves between brackets) but mostly it was just luck. I had an LL skip during a warmup solve today as well

For multiblind I did an experiment. I didn't sleep much the last week, but in the last 30 hours I haven't slept at all. I did some test-blinds and got 1 succes (one at a time) and 2 failures (minor errors). Then I tried the real multi and I also got 1/3 (all at once) with the other 2 only having minor errors (1 had 2 twisted corners, the other had a 3-cycle of edges in the wrong direction)

VERY happy with that result, especially because I did it in a crowded restaurant with 2 different tv-channel and another movie thoroughly distracting me!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 28, 2010)

*MasterMagic:* (5.25), 3.38, 3.18, (3.00), 3.18 = 3.25
*3x3 OH:* (32.42), 23.79, 23.83, (20.25), 20.85 = 22.83
*4x4:* 46.49, (42.32), 46.70, (56.05), 48.48 = 47.22
*Pyra:* 10.43, (DNF), 12.03, 9.40, (7.08) = 10.62
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:09.48 = 1:09.48
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 46.22 = 46.22
*Square-1:* 39.75, 38.47, (58.20), 39.81, (28.72) = 39.34


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2010)

Ah, it's that time of quarter for me to do everything! I couldn't resist doing a few of them BLD. As bad as 2x2x2 went, I wish I had done it BLD too - I might have gotten a better average.  Most of the rest of it wasn't bad.

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 11.93, 21.18, 10.18, 10.93, 10.33 = *11.06*
Comment: Just awful. I couldn’t remember how to do separation. I really need to warm up before doing 2x2x2. So very sad – ruined my points for the week.
*3x3x3:* 21.75, 21.55, 23.46, 22.77, 24.77 = *22.66*
*4x4x4:* 1:20.15, 1:30.72 [OP], 1:29.33 [O], 1:30.08 [O], 1:38.18 [OP] = *1:30.04*
*5x5x5:* 2:35.16, 2:52.08, 2:31.97, 2:30.68, 2:39.88 = *2:35.67*
*6x6x6:* 5:25.00 [OP], 5:28.50, 4:59.94 [OP], 5:35.11 [OP], 5:26.16 [P] = *5:26.55*
*7x7x7:* 7:29.22, 7:30.40, 7:14.43, 8:49.60, 8:02.71 = *7:40.78*
Comment: I have no idea why that fourth one was so bad; it didn’t seem that bad when I was doing it.
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF [34.08], 37.88, 23.09 = *23.09*
Comment: First one was off by 3 corners; third one was a REALLY easy scramble.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:50.41, 5:09.16, 1:22.75 = *1:22.75*
Comment: I couldn’t remember the edges at all on the second one, but I wasn’t willing to give up.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [7:38.66, 3:46], 7:30.45 [3:30], 7:02.27 [3:37] = *7:02.27*
Comment: Not bad for me. I guess I have to get used to being not very good at big cubes BLD now; at least this week I beat Aron (because he DNFed all three). First one was off by 5 edges (bad memorization).
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [14:56.07, 8:03], 14:53.20 [7:11], 17:08.53 [9:56] = *14:53.20*
Comment: First one was off by 3 wings, reoriented 7->13. Second one reoriented 8->14. Third one no reorient. On the third one, my memory was fried, which is why it was so slow; I did them back to back as fast as I could. I did all three in less than an hour total time (including scrambling).
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/3 = 3 points, 9:02.02* [5:45]
Comment: Yes, multi really is a lot more fun on a stackmat. 
*3x3x3 OH:* 49.93, 48.09, 56.22, 53.55, 38.00 = *50.52*
Comment: My OH times get so bad when I don’t practice...
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:05.18, 1:35.40, 1:34.96, 1:37.91, 1:31.27 = *1:36.09*
Comment: ... but strangely, my feet times don’t. I don’t know why. I cheated, though – I did these with the stackmat on the carpet instead of a hard floor because I wanted some good times. 
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:52.81, 1:41.58, 1:17.12, 1:11.91 , 1:55.85 = *1:37.17*
Comment: Really out of practice here.
*2-4 relay:* *2:14.30* [P]
*2-5 relay:* *4:57.75*
*Magic:* 15.52, 12.71, 21.81, 10.58, 9.71 = *12.94*
Comment: OHITABLD again, of course. I couldn’t resist, since I know I’ll come in close to the bottom at Magic anyway.
*Master Magic:* 3.91, 7.56, 5.05, 3.58, 3.52 = *4.18*
Comment: Done BLD, since it’s almost the same as doing it sighted for me now anyway.
*Clock:* 3:13.46 [0:34], 4:11.33 [0:31], 2:04.03 [0:33], 1:53.72 [0:23], 2:04.59 [0:27] = *2:27.36*
Comment: Wow, these were easy scrambles – I’m glad I did them BLD! Is the 1:53.72 a UWR? (Not that it’s very good, especially on this scramble.)
*MegaMinx:* 3:18.93, 2:57.90, 3:03.61, 3:01.94, 2:48.75 = *3:01.15*
*Pyraminx:* 14.36, 12.55, 17.16, 14.69, 13.75 = *14.27*
*Square-1:* 5:54.47 [3:15, PS], 5:12.03 [2:43, FB], DNF [5:35.15, 2:35, QS], 6:13.34 [3:47, PQ], 5:31.35 [3:03, PV] = *5:53.05*
Comment: Of course I had to do these BLD. I’m getting pretty consistently between 5 and 6 minutes now.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*


Spoiler



B L’ B’ R2 B2 R’ F2 L2 U L’ U’ L2 D’ L’ D L2 U L D R2 D’ L2 D R2 D’ U’ F U L U’ L’ F’ L2 D’ F’ D2 L’ F D’

regular scramble
2x2x2: B L’ B’ R2 B2 R’
inverse scramble
2x2x3: D F’ L D2 F D
regular scramble
3x cross: F2 L2 U L’ U’ L2 D’ L’ D
F2L: L2 U L’ . U’
OLL: F U L U’ L’ F’ L2
insert at .: L2 D R2 D’ L2 D R2 D’
L’ L2 become L before insertion.


Comment: Very bad; an amazing amount of work (NISS plus insertion) for such a bad result. It didn’t help that pretty much nothing canceled.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 29, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.08, 6.50, 3.80, 5.51, 5.11 = *5.57*

*Sq1:* 59.49, 57.69, 40.24, 1:16.52, 44.89 = *54.02*

*Clock:* 11.18, 12.32, 13.18, DNF, 11.33 = *12.28*

*Pyra:* 10.35, 12.45, 11.13, 10.21, 7.28 = *10.56*

*Magic:* 1.75, 3.44, 5.04, DNS, DNS = *DNF*

*3x3:* 23.86, 20.99, 21.33, 22.16, 23.14 = *22.21*

*3x3OH:* 52.75, 48.86, 38.07, 44.43, 42.14 = *45.14*


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 29, 2010)

3x3x3 15.93, (16.58), 15.97, 16.14, (15.45) = 16.01
At least I’m consistent
3x3x3 BLD DNF, DNF, DNF
I’ll get one eventually
3x3x3 OH 37.60, (28.25), 34.15, 38.50, (38.88) = 36.74
The 28.25 was a PLL skip
I did a lot better than last week.


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Sep 29, 2010)

2x2x2: (8.44) , 7.36 , (5.22) , 7.36 , 6.90 = 7.21 
3x3x3: (17.36) , 14.91 , 15.31 , 16.65 , (14.22) =15.62 
4x4x4: 1:11.41 , 1:02.41 , 1:06.19 , 1:07.38 , 1:07.02 =
5x5x5:	(2:09.00) , (2:28.41) , 2:19.65 , 2:24.28 , 2:17.34 =
6x6x6: (3:40.44) , 4:39.56 , 4:19.53 , 4:37.66 , (5:25.06) =
7x7x7: 
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 54.03 , DNF , 42.71 = 42.71
3x3x3 Blindfolded :5:08.03 , DNS , DNS = 5:08.03
3x3x3 One Handed: (DNF) , 1:06.28 , (50.13) , 55.56 , 1:01.66 =
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 
3x3x3 Fewest Moves :
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:23.02
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:07.34


----------



## irontwig (Sep 29, 2010)

FMC: 29 moves


Spoiler



Saved by an insertion!
Solution: L2 R U2 L' F2 R' D B2 L' B' L2 U' R' U L2 R U' L' U' L2 U' L' B' U R' U R B U

L2 R U2 L' F2 R' D [2x2x2]
B2 L' B' [x-cross]
U' R' U.R [Second pair]
U' L' U' L2 [Third pair]
U' L' B' U R' U R B U [Leaving three corners]
Insert at dot: U' R U L2 U' R' U L2 (6(!) moves cancel)


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 29, 2010)

Chris Hardwick
-----------------
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF DNF DNF
comment: I was able to account for every error with a post-mortem. All errors were execution errors. Memory recall was fine on all 3 solves.
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF 17:55.65 DNF
comment: I was able to figure out 2 of 3 errors in the first solve with my post-mortem. The third error I think was an execution mistake. On the third solve I forget to execute a location, but I recalled it after the solve.

Done BLD

*4x4x4:* (5:36.31) 7:14.31 (DNF) 7:24.95 7:25.50 = 7:21.59
*5x5x5:* DNF DNF 14:21.02 DNF DNF 
comment: First solve I mixed up two images that look similar. I changed one of the images slightly to avoid this happening again. The second solve I forgot to memo the centralmost center cycle on a re-oriented solve. I also appear to have made a fairly significant memo error during wings. It affected 2-3 images. 4th and 5th solves were both execution mistakes I caught with a post-mortem.
*6x6x6:* DNF DNS DNS DNS DNS
comment: Did the very last wing cycle incorrectly. Replaced it subconsciously with a different, faster, cycle than the one I had.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 29, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> *6x6x6:* DNF DNS DNS DNS DNS



Check out my results (last place) in Megaminx here.


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Back to the weekly comp after a couple weeks absent (sorting uni, jobs, holidays etc). Hopefully no more breaks this year!

*2x2:* 6.66, (5.06), 5.23, 5.68, (9.02) => *5.86*

*3x3:* (17.18), (19.89), 18.49, 18.55, 17.91 => *18.32*

*4x4:* (3:18.92), 2:51.27, 2:46.21, (2:29.69), 2:50.84 => *2:49.44*

*2x2 BLD:* DNF [1:24.64], 1:22.84, 1:26.74 => *1:22.84*

*3x3 BLD:* 13:35.86, DNS, DNS => *13:35.86*

*3x3 FMC:* R' U L' D' B2 D B' R' U' B' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B R' F2 R B' R2 D R' D' R2 U R' D R U' (*30*)


Spoiler



1x2x2: R' U (2)
+1x2x2: L' D' B2 D (4/6)
2x2x2: B' R' U' B' (4/10)
+1x2x2: R2 D2 F2 (3/13)
F2L-1: D' R * F2 R' D (5/18)
3-corners: R' D' R2 U R' D R U' (8/26)
Insert at *: R B R' F2 R B' R' F2 (8/34)
4 moves cancel


----------



## irontwig (Sep 29, 2010)

ZZ for 4x4 to?


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 29, 2010)

I finally found some spare time:

*3x3x3*: 23.84, (19.02), (28.71), 24.13, 20.04 = *22.67*

A week ago I was averaging 26-27 sec, but got really busy so took a break from cubing for the week. Then I do this with my really bad store-bought cube. I was expecting around 30-35 because of the break and the cube, but this is just amazing  I rarely get sub20, and almost 2 here!


----------



## guusrs (Sep 29, 2010)

3x3x3: 18.78 18.64 19.34 (16.49) (19.84) ==> 18.92

fmc: D' L2 F' D L' D L D2 L' D' L U L U' L' U' F U F' B2 D F2 R D2 L' (*25*)

explanation:
NISS solve: 
regular scramble:
pair: D'
switch to inverse scramble with pre-move [D]:
2x2x3: L D2 R' F2 D' B2 (6+1)
switch to regular scramble with premoves [B2 D F2 R D2 L']: 
F2L: D' L2 F' D L' D L D2 L' D' (10+6)
LL: L U L U' L' U' F U F' (19+6)
pre-move correction: B2 D F2 R D2 L' (25)
So many nice starts, so little time to explore......

Congratz Tomoaki, good luck at your next comp in Bangkok;-) 
BTW: what are you doing in Lyon? Can't you hop to Budapest this weekend? Only 1400km!

Gus


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 29, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> *Magic: *DNF 2.27 2.08 1.71 1.74 1.68



Those are six times ! (Skipping the last if you don't tell me the correct ones)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 29, 2010)

*3x3:* 38.58	38.44	38.32	38.01 89.32 = *38.45* Good! Avg PB
The consistency of the first four solves was amazing.
*4x4:* 3:00.96 4:01.78 3:05.94 2:33.58 3:05.02	= *03:03.97*
back to plain bad
*2-4Rel:	3:56.26* Sub-4 is still good for me
*2-5Rel: 10:43.98* OK

Bld
*2x2BLD:* 36.25	36.80	27.87 = *27.87*
As Mike said, the third was easy
*3x3BLD:* 2:34.76 dnf 1:50.13 = *1:50.13* Acceptable
*4x4BLD:* dnf 7:58.08 dnf = *7:58.08* At least sub-8
(Beginning to get pretensions )
*5x5BLD:* dnf	dnf	dnf	= *DNF*
How can I make 3/5 of the normal solves and 0/3 here?
*Multi: 6/8 = 4 * in 45:55
Rather bad. Messed up one and forgot the corner memo on one. 
Did not have stamina to figure out what the missing corner memo was, 
that's not normal (I still had almost 15 minutes to do that but I knew it was
not a perfect Multi anyway)

Done bld too
*2x2:* 37.41	54.25	46.00	35.70	33.10 = *39.70* ok
*5x5:* dnf	17:58.42	dnf	19:50.19	19:11.76 = *DNF*
Not bad at all. Number three could have made a new avg PB.
The first I totally messed up after less than a minutes exec.
*MTS* 02:14.54	dnf	dnf	dnf	dnf = *dnf*
There are many moments to mess up a backwards bld solve at


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 29, 2010)

irontwig said:


> ZZ for 4x4 too?


 
Yup, doing EOLine during edge pairing, described here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...multaneous-EO-and-dedge-pairing-for-ZZ-on-4x4


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 29, 2010)

Any plans on starting OH?


----------



## okayama (Sep 29, 2010)

guusrs said:


> Congratz Tomoaki, good luck at your next comp in Bangkok;-)
> BTW: what are you doing in Lyon? Can't you hop to Budapest this weekend? Only 1400km!
> 
> Gus



Thanks Guus, I'll try my best! 
And interesting, both of the solutions (yours and mine) employed NISS and ended up with a pair 3-cycle.

I'm attending an academic conference in Lyon, and must go back to Japan as soon as it finishes (Friday). I know Euro 2010 will be held in Budapest this weekend, but unfortunately I can't go.

So you too, Guus, good luck!


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 30, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Any plans on starting OH?


 
Dunno, I did try it once, in the weekly comp .. I'll see if I can dig up... 
*searches*
... lol, yea I'm pretty bad at OH :fp
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...tition-2010-12&p=347458&viewfull=1#post347458


----------



## x-colo-x (Sep 30, 2010)

3bld: 1:07.19, 1:11.56, DNF = 1:07.19
4bld: DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
 the 2nd was very easy but i forgot edges


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 30, 2010)

*Results week 39*

So now it has finally happened, someone beat Simon for real!
Congratulations Daniel (or has Simon got some events he has forgotten to post as usual? )

*2x2x2*(33)

 2.89 SimonWestlund
 2.94 fazrulz
 2.99 onionhoney
 3.54 kinch2002
 3.63 Shortey
 3.63 Neo63
 4.22 Baian Liu
 4.81 alexcube100
 4.82 KboyForeverB
 4.84 RCTACameron
 5.13 cincyaviation
 5.17 Evan Liu
 5.57 Inf3rn0
 5.60 JunwenYao
 5.86 Cride5
 6.50 ZB_FTW!!!
 6.58 Sir E Brum
 6.70 Zane_C
 6.90 AvGalen
 7.09 uberCuber
 7.21 pierrotlenageur
 8.00 jamesdeanludlow
 8.48 yeee707
 8.51 PeterV
 9.98 Alcuber
 10.36 hatep
 10.40 coinman
 11.06 Mike Hughey
 11.97 celli
 12.34 Lumej
 12.84 jave
 17.28 BC1997
 39.70 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(45)

 8.08 fazrulz
 9.26 onionhoney
 9.56 Shortey
 10.47 SimonWestlund
 14.33 kinch2002
 14.68 alexcube100
 14.95 Evan Liu
 15.02 Elliot
 15.14 Zane_C
 15.29 a small kitten
 15.49 Neo63
 15.62 pierrotlenageur
 15.85 ArcticxWolf
 15.97 Edam
 16.01 dimwmuni
 16.21 aronpm
 17.06 KboyForeverB
 18.19 yeee707
 18.32 Cride5
 18.92 guusrs
 19.14 Sir E Brum
 19.85 RCTACameron
 20.08 JunwenYao
 20.21 jamesdeanludlow
 20.41 ZB_FTW!!!
 20.57 cincyaviation
 21.49 AvGalen
 22.21 Inf3rn0
 22.45 larf
 22.66 Mike Hughey
 22.67 Keroma12
 24.34 Lumej
 25.46 supercuber86
 25.52 uberCuber
 26.07 coinman
 26.38 InfernoTowel
 26.46 hatep
 28.26 jave
 28.38 PeterV
 35.96 MichaelErskine
 38.45 MatsBergsten
 40.59 BC1997
 40.61 Alcuber
 40.72 celli
 1:08.88 ManSkirtBrew
*4x4x4*(27)

 47.22 Yes, We Can!
 49.48 SimonWestlund
 52.50 Shortey
 1:03.53 kinch2002
 1:06.86 pierrotlenageur
 1:07.06 JunwenYao
 1:12.76 Evan Liu
 1:13.31 Neo63
 1:14.26 jamesdeanludlow
 1:18.69 AvGalen
 1:18.69 KboyForeverB
 1:29.88 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:30.04 Mike Hughey
 1:39.39 Zane_C
 1:40.01 RCTACameron
 1:45.28 larf
 1:45.93 yeee707
 1:51.04 cincyaviation
 2:00.68 Lumej
 2:09.43 jave
 2:22.04 MichaelErskine
 2:35.81 hatep
 2:49.44 Cride5
 3:03.97 MatsBergsten
 3:51.65 celli
 6:09.42 Alcuber
 7:21.59 cmhardw
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:37.00 SimonWestlund
 2:08.70 AvGalen
 2:11.60 kinch2002
 2:20.42 pierrotlenageur
 2:26.34 jamesdeanludlow
 2:26.64 Neo63
 2:30.92 KboyForeverB
 2:33.48 aronpm
 2:35.67 Mike Hughey
 2:47.55 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:54.78 Evan Liu
 3:15.84 uberCuber
 3:22.17 yeee707
 3:35.48 RCTACameron
 3:48.82 Lumej
 3:52.63 jave
 4:33.64 MichaelErskine
 7:30.97 Zane_C
 8:22.89 celli
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:51.96 SimonWestlund
 4:32.25 pierrotlenageur
 5:20.92 AvGalen
 5:26.55 Mike Hughey
 DNF cmhardw
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:47.63 SimonWestlund
 7:14.73 AvGalen
 7:40.78 Mike Hughey
 7:55.06 kinch2002
 8:12.05 KboyForeverB
*3x3 one handed*(27)

 18.17 a small kitten
 21.71 Elliot
 22.54 SimonWestlund
 22.82 Yes, We Can!
 26.57 Zane_C
 28.54 kinch2002
 31.80 JunwenYao
 32.05 Neo63
 34.51 Evan Liu
 36.27 alexcube100
 36.75 dimwmuni
 38.64 aronpm
 45.11 RCTACameron
 45.14 Inf3rn0
 46.49 KboyForeverB
 46.54 AvGalen
 50.52 Mike Hughey
 50.55 cincyaviation
 51.39 hatep
 53.18 yeee707
 53.44 coinman
 57.35 uberCuber
 1:01.17 pierrotlenageur
 1:02.95 Lumej
 1:06.91 jave
 1:18.32 MichaelErskine
 2:07.10 Alcuber
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 58.77 alexcube100
 1:19.79 kinch2002
 1:36.09 Mike Hughey
 1:49.78 SimonWestlund
 4:14.53 Lumej
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(19)

 11.66 SimonWestlund
 13.03 Shortey
 17.16 aronpm
 23.09 Mike Hughey
 24.36 Evan Liu
 25.84 kinch2002
 27.87 MatsBergsten
 29.38 Zane_C
 29.93 Neo63
 42.71 pierrotlenageur
 46.22 Yes, We Can!
 1:00.66 AvGalen
 1:07.08 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:17.30 KboyForeverB
 1:22.84 Cride5
 1:27.59 Lumej
 2:12.88 alexcube100
 3:59.01 hatep
 DNF cincyaviation
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(21)

 51.41 aronpm
 1:05.65 jackdexter75
 1:07.19 x-colo-x
 1:09.48 Yes, We Can!
 1:16.36 SimonWestlund
 1:22.75 Mike Hughey
 1:33.55 Zane_C
 1:38.12 kinch2002
 1:43.49 MrMoney
 1:50.13 MatsBergsten
 3:54.65 ZB_FTW!!!
 4:28.30 AvGalen
 5:08.03 pierrotlenageur
 5:32.97 alexcube100
10:16.15 Lumej
13:35.86 Cride5
 DNF dimwmuni
 DNF okayama
 DNF hatep
 DNF Cubenovice
 DNF KboyForeverB
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 5:27.07 kinch2002
 7:02.27 Mike Hughey
 7:58.08 MatsBergsten
 DNF x-colo-x
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

11:49.89 kinch2002
14:53.20 Mike Hughey
17:55.65 cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF okayama
 DNF fazrulz
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

9/11 (49:33)  kinch2002
6/7 (18:04)  aronpm
6/8 (45:55)  MatsBergsten
3/3 ( 9:02)  Mike Hughey
2/2 ( 5:22)  SimonWestlund
0/2 (14:00)  ZB_FTW!!!
1/3 (14:17)  Zane_C
0/2 (24:37)  hatep
1/3 (28:30)  AvGalen
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 51.14 kinch2002
 1:03.34 AvGalen
 1:20.99 SimonWestlund
 1:34.09 Lumej
 1:37.17 Mike Hughey
 2:37.72 ZB_FTW!!!
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 1:08.77 SimonWestlund
 1:23.02 pierrotlenageur
 1:27.10 Shortey
 1:34.49 kinch2002
 1:34.74 Evan Liu
 1:35.84 KboyForeverB
 1:36.19 AvGalen
 1:37.47 JunwenYao
 1:39.05 jamesdeanludlow
 1:59.34 Zane_C
 2:01.09 cincyaviation
 2:09.72 uberCuber
 2:14.30 Mike Hughey
 2:36.66 InfernoTowel
 2:43.56 jave
 2:43.66 Lumej
 2:46.81 hatep
 3:36.00 MichaelErskine
 3:56.26 MatsBergsten
 4:57.78 celli
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:56.55 SimonWestlund
 3:38.98 kinch2002
 3:43.72 Evan Liu
 4:07.34 pierrotlenageur
 4:12.88 jamesdeanludlow
 4:27.02 AvGalen
 4:32.38 KboyForeverB
 4:57.75 Mike Hughey
 5:42.18 Lumej
 6:23.04 uberCuber
 6:46.93 jave
 7:27.64 MichaelErskine
10:43.98 MatsBergsten
12:44.79 celli
*Magic*(9)

 1.03 Neo63
 1.37 Evan Liu
 1.59 Alcuber
 1.63 SimonWestlund
 1.77 jamesdeanludlow
 1.89 Lumej
 2.03 AvGalen
 12.94 Mike Hughey
 DNF Inf3rn0
*Master Magic*(6)

 2.52 jamesdeanludlow
 2.99 Evan Liu
 3.25 Yes, We Can!
 3.80 SimonWestlund
 4.18 Mike Hughey
 4.78 AvGalen
*Clock*(11)

 7.74 kinch2002
 8.40 larf
 11.82 SimonWestlund
 12.28 Inf3rn0
 13.35 Evan Liu
 17.50 Tentacius
 17.83 AvGalen
 17.93 aronpm
 22.61 KboyForeverB
 24.71 JunwenYao
 2:27.36 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(16)

 5.99 SimonWestlund
 6.39 Shortey
 6.79 Neo63
 7.60 kinch2002
 8.83 JunwenYao
 9.30 Alcuber
 10.16 KboyForeverB
 10.56 Inf3rn0
 10.62 Yes, We Can!
 11.09 Evan Liu
 12.35 Zane_C
 14.27 Mike Hughey
 15.12 cincyaviation
 15.35 AvGalen
 18.57 yeee707
 23.94 jave
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:01.77 SimonWestlund
 2:16.87 JunwenYao
 2:50.08 kinch2002
 2:52.41 KboyForeverB
 2:53.03 AvGalen
 2:56.48 uberCuber
 3:01.15 Mike Hughey
 3:12.48 yeee707
 4:56.13 MichaelErskine
 5:56.27 Alcuber
*Square-1*(11)

 15.79 Neo63
 19.09 SimonWestlund
 27.25 Shortey
 29.37 ArcticxWolf
 39.34 Yes, We Can!
 54.02 Inf3rn0
 1:06.63 AvGalen
 1:07.51 KboyForeverB
 1:31.51 jave
 2:12.34 Lumej
 5:53.05 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

23 okayama
25 guusrs
27 AvGalen
29 irontwig
30 Cride5
30 kinch2002
39 Mike Hughey
51 alexcube100
54 hatep
108 Zane_C
DNF  RCTACameron
DNF  ZB_FTW!!!

*Contest results*

376 kinch2002
367 SimonWestlund
260 Mike Hughey
247 AvGalen
214 Evan Liu
204 KboyForeverB
195 Zane_C
193 Neo63
183 pierrotlenageur
177 Shortey
167 aronpm
145 JunwenYao
136 alexcube100
132 ZB_FTW!!!
124 jamesdeanludlow
121 MatsBergsten
120 Yes, We Can!
115 Lumej
114 RCTACameron
98 cincyaviation
97 Cride5
96 yeee707
95 Inf3rn0
92 fazrulz
84 uberCuber
81 hatep
80 onionhoney
71 Elliot
71 jave
70 a small kitten
61 dimwmuni
54 Alcuber
53 MichaelErskine
50 guusrs
48 larf
48 ArcticxWolf
47 Sir E Brum
40 cmhardw
38 okayama
35 Edam
34 coinman
34 celli
29 Baian Liu
25 jackdexter75
25 x-colo-x
22 InfernoTowel
22 PeterV
19 irontwig
18 MrMoney
18 Keroma12
16 supercuber86
11 BC1997
8 Tentacius
6 Cubenovice
4 ManSkirtBrew


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 30, 2010)

I assume my victory will be short lived, but I'm enjoying it for now  And I won 2-5 relay (so far). Never saw that one coming


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 30, 2010)

My one handed results weren't there, doesent matter i would've come last anyway


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry they're late, I've been a bit busy, so I haven't had time to enter them.
2x2: 6.94, 7.40, 5.16, 7.47, 4.11
3x3: 20.84, 20.93, 17.44, 19.56, 20.84
4x4: 1:29.52, 1:30.96, 1:05.66, 1:45.56, 1:29.16
5x5: 2:38.47, 2:52.36, 2:51.81, 2:25.36, 3:06.50
2x2 bld: DNF, DNF, 1:07.08
3x3 bld: 7:25.19, DNF, 3:54.65 (1:25~)
3x3 multi: 0/2 14:00
3x3 mts: 2:47.77, 2:30.30, 1:52.75, 2:47.96, 2:35.09
3x3 fmc: DNF
I found 26 moves using NISS to 3 corners (I switched back and forth from normal to inverse a lot of times) but then lost that sheet of paper :/ I then found a 14 move f2l -1 corner. This ended up being 36 moves. I searched for aaaaggggeeeessss for a good finish but couldn't find one.
Square-1: 47.44, 58.56, dns, dns, dns

Small week. I'm doing all but 6x6, 7x7, magic and 5bld in #40. Very off week :/


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Oct 1, 2010)

Worse and worse every week. Yay.

1:07.70, 1:07.95, (52.91), (1:28.74), 1:11.00
current avg5: 1:08.88 (σ = 1.50)

-Joe


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry for being so late.. Didn't have much time to cube in the beginning of the week and then there was EC..

7x7: 4:48.32, 4:54.66, 4:39.01, 4:41.91, 4:52.67 = 4.47.63
3x3 WF: 1:42.55, 1:30.03, 1:48.88, 2:03.20, 1:57.92 = 1:49.78
3x3 MTS: 1:20.00, 1:29.50, 1:27.87, 1:15.10, 1:04.04 =1:20.99
2-5 relay: 2:56.55
Magic: 1.55, 1.45, DNF(1.31), 1.41, 1.88 = 1.63
Master Magic: 4.11, 3.94, 3.90, 3.41, 3.55 = 3.80
Megaminx: 1:04.05, 1:03.86, 1:06.25, 57.41, 56.68 = 1:01.77


----------

